
FM Raises Another $4.5M; Are They Having Difficulty Filling Inventory? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/fm-raises-another-4-5m
======
joshwa
If they're having difficulty filling inventory, raising more cash to hire more
salespeople seems like a reasonable course of action...

I'm surprised we don't see more inter-network wholesale deals-- when one
company's sales volume is low, resell the excess inventory at a discount to
another network!

